# should I change the color on 67 gto???



## hottrodd57 (Jul 27, 2006)

I am starting a restoration project on a 67 gto with ps,pb,remote side view mirror, power bucket seat, rally gauges, a/c, console with dual gate shifter, vinyl top, champagne color, engine is a yz . I am really considering changing colors and deleteing the vinyl top when done, my thinking is that painting it a correct red, blue or black would sell better than the champagne would!, also is it a good idea to delete the vinyl top or not I always hated them, but if it is worth more that way I can put it back on. I want to know from anyone who is a restorer if these changes would be good or bad on a resale vaule?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the more the car is oringal the more money it will bring.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

67/04gto said:


> the more the car is oringal the more money it will bring.



:agree


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

It kind of depends on how much money you paid for the car, how much you wanna put in it, and how much you wanna get out. I have a 69 goat, dad bought it in 95 for 2500 (a steal at the time), and gave it to me when I was 16. Since then I put about 6 grand in the car, paint, int, and motor work(including deleting the vinyl top). When I drove through the pavillions in Phoenix metro area, I was surprised how many times I got stopped with guys asking to buy the car while I was just cruising. One guy offered to pay me 26 G's. 

Now, I don't know if that motor is #s maching. Even if it ain't, that’s a 360hp(underrated) 400ci beast, w/10.75 compression if it has the same #68 cam and 670heads. There are tons of guys trying to get a goat in the phoenix area.

If you are looking to make it a perfect resto #s match, etc. Keep the vinyl. If you are looking to just do a new paint new interior, and a little engine rebuild then peel that rotten vinyl off and get 20 or so G's for it.

Personally I would keep the car and turn it into a 600hp Z06 hunter.:rofl:


----------



## hottrodd57 (Jul 27, 2006)

THANK FOR THE INPUT, AND HEY ARCH&69, i PLAN ON KEEPING THE CAR AND DOING A FULL RESTORATION AND IT AND AT THE MOST DELETE THE VINYL ROOF AND CHANGE THE COLOR. THE DRIVETRAIN IS A # MATCHING CAR. THE OLD GIRL IS WORE OUT, BUT IT ALL THERE. i JUST DIDN'T WANT TO FULLY RESTORE IT AND HAVE EVERYONE TELL ME IT WOULD BE A MORE DESIRABLE CAR IF IT DIDN'T HAVE THE VINYL ROOF AND WAS A DIFFERENT COLOR. THAT WAS WHAT i WAS ASKING.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

67/04gto said:


> the more the car is oringal the more money it will bring.


:agree 

I purchased a 67 wednesday, today I was looking for collectors insurance and was told by my agent to have the car appraised.

The appraiser was not concerned that the paint did not match the data plate which called for a burgandy body with a black top. He was not concerned that the motor was not a numbers correct motor. 

He appraised the car for $27K, the car is painted red with an xh 350 hp 400cid. pontiac engine. 

Do whatever makes you happy, there are plenty of people looking for these cars who don't care if the numbers match. If you plan to run it through Barrett Jackson then do a numbers correct restoration.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

hottrodd57 said:


> i PLAN ON KEEPING THE CAR AND DOING A FULL RESTORATION AND IT AND AT THE MOST DELETE THE VINYL ROOF AND CHANGE THE COLOR



Excellent. What color you planning? Mine was original liberty blue, now it is a custom midnight blue with just enough color to look blue in the day but pitch black at night.

And while you're doin the full resto, let the ol girl breathe. Not crazy, but a little more than stock will never hurt. Keep us posted on the resto.


----------



## hottrodd57 (Jul 27, 2006)

I will, i,m going to start work on it this weekend. to make the body perfect it could use a new r. 1/4 panel. I am looking at buying the new full 1/4 that opgi came out wiyh in may of this year. does anyone know about the fit & quality of these new gm licenced panels?


----------

